#ubuntu-sa 2012-01-25
<hard2get> hi
#ubuntu-sa 2014-01-20
<sam__> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<sam__> Is there anyone please ?
<sam__> Hi
<sam__> I would like to ask some questions
